# Kitchen tile backsplash question.



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

I am submitting a bid to redo cabs, counters and a tile back-splash. The tile the HO wants to use comes in sheets and I am looking for good ways to terminate/border the ends at each of the ends of the cabinet run. Anyone have any elegant solutions? There are no bullnose edge pieces for this that I see so I am looking for good ideas.

http://www.glasstilestore.com/matchstix-sunset-p/matchstixsunset.htm#ReviewHeader


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Schluter Jolly. I've used it on 2 backsplashes & will be using it on another in 2 days!


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

That's *exactly* what I was after, thanks Angus, much appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

angus, I've seen these profiles, but what do you put between the aluminum, and the tile where there would normally be grout? does the aluminum just butt to the tile tight at the edge and there is no room to put caulk or grout?
I like the idea but don't want to install it incorrectly. I read the installation but it doesn't clearly state what goes between the two, just shows how to embed it into the thinset.


----------



## bdoles (Sep 11, 2007)

ApgarNJ said:


> angus, I've seen these profiles, but what do you put between the aluminum, and the tile where there would normally be grout?


Leave a grout line and grout it just as you would the rest.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

so is it glass tile??? or just sheet mosaic???..... You cut a peice of sheet rock the size of the tile sheet and use it to tap on after the sheet is up on the wall to get them nice and flat. Or use a float. Also another sweet tip is this. Get a cheap paint brush and soak it in water and after you get the tiles up and tapped in. Run the brush along the grout joints and it will wash out the thinset so you wont have camel humps to cut out the next day.


good luck drop us some pictures for us blind folks to see


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ApgarNJ said:


> angus, I've seen these profiles, but what do you put between the aluminum, and the tile where there would normally be grout? does the aluminum just butt to the tile tight at the edge and there is no room to put caulk or grout?


Like was already said, you grout it:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

ok. I was thinking it would crack over time, guess not. thanks. i wanted to double check there wasn't a flexible filler to put at that location instead of grout.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Just use caulk around it.:laughing:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I think some people get too worked up about seeing the edge of the tile, not all tile has a horrible looking edge, and if it's not too thick, it's not bad to just stop the tile at the end of the cabinet runs/counter. I personally think all that rounded metal edges from schluter on knee walls looks horrible.
I'd rather miter all the tile and make it look much better.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

From the installation section,

"Tile can be cut using a wet saw with a diamond “cut-off” blade. *Edges can be sanded smooth* after cutting."

What would be best to sand something like this?


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Just use caulk around it.:laughing:



You're a bad man, a very, bad, man. :jester:


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> so is it glass tile??? or just sheet mosaic???..... You cut a peice of sheet rock the size of the tile sheet and use it to tap on after the sheet is up on the wall to get them nice and flat. Or use a float. Also another sweet tip is this. Get a cheap paint brush and soak it in water and after you get the tiles up and tapped in. Run the brush along the grout joints and it will wash out the thinset so you wont have camel humps to cut out the next day.
> 
> 
> good luck drop us some pictures for us blind folks to see


They are calling it glass tile, and say it comes in 12"x12" "sheets" sooo... that makes it... glass tile?

Bueller? Bueller? Bueller.... Bueller?

Thanks for the tips. 

I am about to throw up pics on the work so far on this job in the "Current Job" thread. If I get this part as well, I will definitely include the final product.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Depends how well your blade cuts the glass. A dull or poor quality blade can chip the edges. I use a blade designed to cut glass..no issue or need to sand.

Test a few pieces before you start. See if the glass chips. Maybe you'll need to cut it upside down, maybe try some painters tape over the glass before cutting.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

angus, what blade do you like for glass. I had a big glass job a while back where a whole two person shower was all glass mosaics from floor to cathedral ceiling with niches, body sprays, all sorts of fun things to tile around. they were 1x1 squares on sheets but for mitering and notching them I just took individual tiles and held them with nippers and cut until I had my piece. Do you have a small tile saw just for doing glass mosaics?
The ones i used were on a paper (lined) mat that was wet after placing the tiles and it came off for the most part once it was soaked. Very tedious job but I love how it turned out. I'm collecting pics of this job currently and about to post pics of the whole job soon. it was all part of a 400k renovation.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

ApgarNJ said:


> ok. I was thinking it would crack over time, guess not. thanks. i wanted to double check there wasn't a flexible filler to put at that location instead of grout.


That's called color matched caulk. Any pro grout has matching colored caulk.

What are you going to put at the joint between the back splash tile and the counter top?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I see a brand of caulk the other day in a small builders supply that they can match to what ever color you like. Just like mixing the paint they can do the same for caulk. Looked pretty impressive.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ApgarNJ said:


> angus, what blade do you like for glass.


I just bought this one for my little Felker:
https://www.tiletools.com/product/raimondi-usa-glass-master-8in-diamond-blade-582.cfm

It looks like a mini version of the T3 Razor! I'll be using it for the first time tomorrow.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> That's called color matched caulk. Any pro grout has matching colored caulk.
> 
> What are you going to put at the joint between the back splash tile and the counter top?


I know about the color matched caulk, and I use it from the same company that makes the grout, usually TEC. but I was specifically asking about the schluter metal edge profiles if they get grouted or caulked for expansion, now I know they get grout there.

I always leave a space where the tile/counter meet to be filled with sealant following the TCA guidelines.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Look here:
http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/wallboard-question-81244/


----------

